

Ask HN: How HN/over?points=n in URL works? - jakub_g

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;over?points=500<p>As of today, I can see one post from 373 days ago, but majority is within last month. Is this a bug or a feature? AFAIR there were many more items with &gt;500 pts. in recent months.<p>Also, is there a way to retrieve &quot;best ever&quot; posts regardless of when they were posted?
======
DanielStraight
Yep, use the Algolia-powered search:

[https://hn.algolia.com/#!/story/forever/prefix/0/points%3E10...](https://hn.algolia.com/#!/story/forever/prefix/0/points%3E1000)

Now what would be really cool is if you could take into account the inflation
caused by the increase in number of users over the years.

~~~
jakub_g
Great, thx!

------
Raphmedia
[https://news.ycombinator.com/best](https://news.ycombinator.com/best)

~~~
jakub_g
Thanks. Yet another cryptic HN URL, seems to display posts over a certain
threshold (49 pts?) from the last 4 days.

